

Microsoft Acquires Calendar App Sunrise for North of $100M - sethbannon
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/04/microsoft-sunrise/

======
ericclemmons
I'm kinda surprised Microsoft acquired Sunrise. I mean, the UX for so many
products has been less-than-stellar, and Sunrise made invites and calendars
_usable_ for me, which was a chore otherwise.

Either way, I'm glad for the Sunrise team, as the success was much deserved.

